

(Android) Developer Income Report #11 - kreci
http://www.kreci.net/uncategorized/developer-income-report-11/

======
seanalltogether
Has anyone offered to set up an American LLC and "hire" you as a subcontractor
to allow you to sell android products under an American company and pay you
the earnings minus a small fee?

~~~
piotrSikora
There is no reason why he couldn't do it himself.

------
bad_user
So I see you're from Poland, but Poland is not on Google's approved countries
list for Google Checkout merchant accounts, according to this list:
[http://www.google.com/support/androidmarket/developer/bin/an...](http://www.google.com/support/androidmarket/developer/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=150324)

How do you get paid? I see you're using ads in your apps, what network are you
using?

~~~
kreci
I have been writing about it many times. I can not sell apps and all my income
is from ads in free applications.

~~~
bad_user
My question was: what ad network(s) are you using?

I searched your blog, but couldn't anything related to that (maybe my GoogleFu
is not good enough).

------
nextparadigms
Great to see your income is growing. Keep it up. Are you working on new
Android apps, or still the old ones? I don't know your apps but I think you
said your apps are pretty simple ones. Are you considering building a more
ambitious app that might need many months of work before being launched?

~~~
kreci
I am working on new apps. Not VERY ambitious but more complicated than current
ones...

------
rkalla
Chris, love that you are keeping up with sharing these numbers with us even as
things grow and get more "serious".

Glad to see you have an eBook out and that income, month over month, is up.
Best of luck!

------
kreci
New income report. As usual comments are welcome and strongly desired!

~~~
roel_v
Care to do an after-tax-and-expenses analysis? In one of your previous income
reports I've discussed that with a few people, but it'd be nice to see some
actual numbers, since you don't seem to be coy about it at all.

~~~
kreci
I have very low expenses (as I am just sitting at the computer). Tax is 19%
from income - expenses. Moreover I need to pay about $150 of health and other
obligatory insurances.

------
optimus
Which ad platform are you using for your apps?

